# First impressions of the 262xp



## NH_Wood (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys,

Had a chance to cut logs for about 2 h with my new 262xp (1993 vintage). Here are my overall all impressions.

Very nicely balanced with the 20" bar and very smooth in the cut. Very strong saw and very little bog in any cuts (was cutting red maple though, but pretty large diameter stuff). 

From sitting for many, many years with no use, I think the carb needs some adjustment. Saw was running and sounded great for most of the cuts, but in the last few cuts I noticed it was starting to sound pretty lean, so shut her down. Notice she was getting a little hot. Decided to stop for the day and get the saw in the shop for some tuning - didn't want to take any chances if she's on the lean side. Hope I didn't run her too lean for too long! 

All in all, super happy with the saw. Going to tune and cut some more before I make a final decision on what to do with the 362 - if the 262 performs like it did today in the next few rounds of cutting, I think the 362 will need to find another home........

Cheers!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 14, 2013)

What. The diff in the 262 and 362?  The 2 is older I know are they both 62cc?


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 14, 2013)

262xp is all orange 362 is a creamsickle. Husky/Stihl.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh right 362 is a new version of the 360.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 14, 2013)

The MS362 gets no respect (again). Not my favorite Stihl saw. Strato-engine, more weight and bulk than a 036/360 or 361, supposed to have the same power. Opinions vary greatly, but the 262xp was considered by many as the best 60cc saw until the MS361 came out.

The Stihl 036 was the Stihl saw in those days to compare to the Husky 262. Very similar power stock, the 262 seemed to have an edge in smaller stuff, the 036 in bigger wood. 262 has better AV, but has the drawback of an inboard clutch. Modified the 036 was said to have the edge, but it seems to be a toss-up between a lot of these pre-smog 60cc saws.

Keep the one you like to run.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd port the muffler on the  262xp and let her run alot cooler .  Will be trying out a ms 362 i picked recently . Ive heard the AV is nice on these saws now.


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 14, 2013)

AV is spectacular on the 362 JOHN BOY - smoothest saw I've had a chance to run. Happy though with the 262 in terms of vibes - certainly not an issue. Did forget to mention this - the 262 DRINKS GAS! Thirsty saw indeed! Cheers!


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 14, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> AV is spectacular on the 362 JOHN BOY - smoothest saw I've had a chance to run. Happy though with the 262 in terms of vibes - certainly not an issue. Did forget to mention this - the 262 DRINKS GAS! Thirsty saw indeed! Cheers!



I had a ms 361  a few years back , had a 20 inch bar on the saw.  I was'nt really impressed for the money i paid for the saw . IDK maybe mine was a lemon , just did'nt seem to have much torque for all the hype
for a 4.5 hp power saw.  It cut great , Big rounds 20-27 inches just seemed very slow.....My husky 350 just about kept up with it ..so i sold it .


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 14, 2013)

Huh - that's one of the few negative 361 reviews I've seen - haven't ran one so no personal experience - definitely seems to be an issue if it was keeping up with a Husq 350! Cheers!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 15, 2013)

JOHN BOY said:


> I had a ms 361  a few years back , had a 20 inch bar on the saw.  I was'nt really impressed for the money i paid for the saw . IDK maybe mine was a lemon , just did'nt seem to have much torque for all the hype
> for a 4.5 hp power saw.  It cut great , Big rounds 20-27 inches just seemed very slow.....My husky 350 just about kept up with it ..so i sold it .


That's pretty much sums up how I feel about my 361.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 15, 2013)

Most folks that are unhappy with a 60cc saw are cutting wood better tackled with a 70cc or bigger machine.  Doesn't seem to matter if it's a 262XP, 036, MS361/2, or a 357XP.  That's not to say that some 60cc saws are not better than others, in fact every one of those that I mentioned has an advantage over the rest of the group.  The exception to this rule seems to be the 562XP.  I have not run one myself but would jump at the chance.  Supposed to be a featherlight 70cc machine.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 15, 2013)

The moral is don't use a 60cc (or smaller) saw on  big timber that needs 80cc+


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 15, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> That's pretty much sums up how I feel up my 361.


 
You feel up your 361?  And here I thought I liked mine....


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 15, 2013)

I think it has as much to do with wood size, expectations and what type of cutting you are doing as having good sharp chains since you cannot simply power through the cuts. I find that chain type can make a huge difference. Even the same type of chain sharpened slightly differently can make a big difference. I have larger saws and I prefer to use the smallest saw I can get away with using. Falling big trees (over 28 in. DBH), bucking or noodling large rounds I use a 70 or 90cc saw. For an all around falling/bucking/noodling I grab a 361 or 044, depending on the wood and size. Thinning smaller stuff or topping and limbing I grab an 026 or 211. If in doubt, I grab a 361 or two.

I have owned and weeded out a lot of saws for lots of reasons. My 460 had way too much vibration. 346 had an outboard clutch. The 290 had more vibe that the 310 and less power. My 310s could not match a 361 no matter how I modified them. The 250 simply does not compare to a 260. I have yet to use my 535 or 036 and they have yet to pass muster. 60cc saws are my sweet spot for saws though. I do not fall trees that much any more though, and I now cut and buck/noodle more from slash and arborist felled rounds. I can climb around easier and take a little longer cutting with a 361 and I am far less fatigued at the end of the day. Using the 044 or 066 all day and I get buzzed out. Also if you modify saws you can get a lot more out of them and step up 5-10cc. My 066 is fully ported and it runs like a 100cc saw. Not what I wanna run all day, but when faced with 6 foot rounds, the 066 slices and dices them like buddah and fast.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 15, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> You feel up your 361?  And here I thought I liked mine....


That's you get when I type without my morning coffee. 

My 254xp is the biggest reason I don't like the 361. The 254 is lighter faster and pulls a 18" chain quite well. To be fair i still haven't dual ported the 361 but I was expecting more after reading all the rave reviews online. 

My 359 hasn't disappointed, with a 20" 3/8" bar and chain it's very impressive. But it's not completely stock anymore either.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 15, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> That's you get when I type without my morning coffee.


 
Sorry, too late. You obviously have mixed emotions about your 361. 

They certainly ballacked up the muffler on the 361 so that you cannot easily modify it, for sure. Nothing in there worth cutting it open. The easiest DP on that saw is to cut several one inch shark gill slits in the lower left (sawyer's left) of the muffler and pop rivet a screen and a Husky muffler deflector over it. Also even if you have a stock 361, cut the limiter tabs and richen it up. They are borderline lean even when they are set wide open from the factory.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 15, 2013)

Had about a half dozen 036's and all have been stronger than both 361's I have owned. The AV on the 361/362 is better. But the EPA screwed the power of this saw up. Period!! The 361 revs great. But torque and overall power? Go to the 036/360's.... Without a doubt..

Just sayin.. 

As far as this thread, I believe the 262xp outruns a 361/362. As it is Pre EPA reg and will do what you want. 

Got some pics of this fine machine (I know you posted them in the other thread? But I like pics)


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 16, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Had about a half dozen 036's and all have been stronger than both 361's I have owned. The AV on the 361/362 is better. But the EPA screwed the power of this saw up. Period!! The 361 revs great. But torque and overall power? Go to the 036/360's.... Without a doubt..
> 
> Just sayin..
> 
> ...



Didn't take any action shots Dex - but I could take some pics of a dirtier saw today . Cheers!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 16, 2013)

Pics?  We need comparison videos!

My money is on the 262 (newer isn't always better)


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 16, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Pics?  We need comparison videos!
> 
> My money is on the 262 (newer isn't always better)



Ha! Should have known I should have had some pics ready! No comparison video - if I keep the 262, which seems likely, I'm going to sell the 362 and don't want to use it at all - it's mint and full cleaned and ready to sell. Cheers!


----------

